# New rocker/recliner



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Since I'd been discussing this with a few KB friends in chat...it's here:


__
https://flic.kr/p/CcsZHy


__
https://flic.kr/p/CcsZHy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

And the lap desk I just got from Amazon to use with it:


__
https://flic.kr/p/D7F523


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Giving it a test drive:


__
https://flic.kr/p/CGTcc9


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For crebel, with the old armchair relegated to the bedroom:


__
https://flic.kr/p/D8fGY8


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

That looks like an awesome set up you have there. I'm really kinda jealous! 

(Are you sure those speakers are big enough .... ?)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> That looks like an awesome set up you have there. I'm really kinda jealous!
> 
> (Are you sure those speakers are big enough .... ?)


For my apartment: too big. When I retire to some place more affordable some year in the not horribly distant future (I hope), they'll be just right.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NogDog said:


> For crebel, with the old armchair relegated to the bedroom:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/D8fGY8


Thanks, Nog. Looks great!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> That looks like an awesome set up you have there. I'm really kinda jealous!
> 
> (Are you sure those speakers are big enough .... ?)


Yes, I'd do a trade-in for a bigger tv with smaller speakers!


----------

